# CSY 44 need info



## fowle (May 28, 2003)

We just baught a CSY 44 and are looking for a Owners Group. Also would like advice on picking out a new windlass and chain. I plan on using a ronca 40kg as my primary hook and a fortress to help keep the weight down. will a 5/16 HT chain 300'' work and how much windlass do I need?

Scott


----------

